# Terry jones at my school....



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

He's making a mockery of christianity. Not saying im going to side with the muslims because they constantly mock my relationship with christ but he is making us look really bad. Its a shame they burn bibles and our flags everyday and christians dont speak up, but if were to do that to a qu'ran it would be world war 3.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

First of all Why is he at ur school, like what is he doing? As far as I'm concerned I learned everything I need to know about islam on 9-11. And you said you want someone to stand up to them little P'sOS desecrating our Flag, burning our bible, and chanting death to America, then you call that person crazy? 
Wish he'd come to my school


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont understand why all they do is disrespect america.. but yet they still choose to live here.. go open 7-11s in the middle of the ocean yah stupid terrorists


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

My school is almost all muslim so what better place to protest islam in america the my school.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Muslims and islamics arent all terrorists..... Yeah, some of them are bad. Just like there's some bad christians like this terry jones guy. Just cause all the Christians you meet drink and smoke doesn't mean all of them do. Just like Muslims and Islamics. Just cause the ones you know about are bad doesn't mean they all are.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah.. thats true, I know nothing about any religions cause I am not into any of that kind of stuff, so I am gonna lay off this post, buttttt.. if you dont like that guy in your school... just kick him in the jewels, that always resolves everything!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Michaela MMM said:


> Muslims and islamics arent all terrorists..... Yeah, some of them are bad. Just like there's some bad christians like this terry jones guy. Just cause all the Christians you meet drink and smoke doesn't mean all of them do. Just like Muslims and Islamics. Just cause the ones you know about are bad doesn't mean they all are.


Its muslims......there isnt such thing as an islamic. I disagree with islam because i know the under lyin motive thats infiltrating our government. Muslims arent innocent, i mean all of dearborn police, michigan state police, the sheriff, and homeland security was there to protect him. But i disagree with the way he is protesting even though it is his right


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Islam is a religion , those who follow Islam are of the Muslim faith. The terms are related and not interchangible. Christians have been at odds with Islam for centuries and always will be. 

You'd benefit from learning what you are actually talking about...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Islam is a religion , those who follow Islam are of the Muslim faith. The terms are related and not interchangible. Christians have been at odds with Islam for centuries and always will be.
> 
> You'd benefit from learning what you are actually talking about...


x2.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have also found it beneficial to practice what good old teddy once said. "Speak softly and carry a big stick." no need to get in someone else's business cause it's not what you think they should be doin. If they ask, let em have it. 

Moral of the story, no need to start fights. Just make sure you know how to finish them.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

N7709K said:


> Islam is a religion , those who follow Islam are of the Muslim faith. The terms are related and not interchangible. Christians have been at odds with Islam for centuries and always will be.
> 
> You'd benefit from learning what you are actually talking about...


You have got to be kidding me.....not this know it all again. Ive grown up my entire life around muslims i think i know what im talking about.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Settle down son. No need to get your panties in a twist.


----------



## disischad (Feb 7, 2011)

I just gotta say, my best friend is Muslim and he is straight up the best person I know. He is kind, generous, thoughtful, forgiving, accepting, and just all around awesome. And it really pisses me off when people put him down for being a Muslim. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the Muslim faith or Muslims as people. There's a lot of things wrong with the Taliban and Al Qaeda, but does it have to do with their religion? No. It has to do with their character. And anybody who goes around saying Muslims are no-good terrorists (or whatever else they say) is just as bad as the poor "Muslim" kid who is over in Iraq shooting up our soldiers. They're both gullible and misinformed.

Mohammad was the prophet who started Islam, and if everyone would strive to be like him, the world would be a whole lot better place. My best friend lives his life to be the best Muslim he can, and he uses Mohammad as his example. Al Qaeda and the Taliban aren't Muslims; they're idiots. And I can't consider anybody a Christian who's gonna sit in front of me and tell me Muslims are terrorists.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

disischad said:


> I just gotta say, my best friend is Muslim and he is straight up the best person I know. He is kind, generous, thoughtful, forgiving, accepting, and just all around awesome. And it really pisses me off when people put him down for being a Muslim. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the Muslim faith or Muslims as people. There's a lot of things wrong with the Taliban and Al Qaeda, but does it have to do with their religion? No. It has to do with their character. And anybody who goes around saying Muslims are no-good terrorists (or whatever else they say) is just as bad as the poor "Muslim" kid who is over in Iraq shooting up our soldiers. They're both gullible and misinformed.
> 
> Mohammad was the prophet who started Islam, and if everyone would strive to be like him, the world would be a whole lot better place. My best friend lives his life to be the best Muslim he can, and he uses Mohammad as his example. Al Qaeda and the Taliban aren't Muslims; they're idiots. And I can't consider anybody a Christian who's gonna sit in front of me and tell me Muslims are terrorists.


Actually there is a problem with the muslim faith. Maybe you havent read the qu'ran but it does tell muslims to slay infidels, but you know that ok because theyre "all-loving" im just saying if islam was truely a peachful religion, all of michigans police force wouldnt have needed to come protect terry and his team. Dont get me wrong, there are alot of great muslim people, but you stated this is your "best friend" which means this is the one muslim your around. Im around 100's daily and have been for 16 years, i know the mentality. When you drive thru east dearborn and hear " get out of here white boy, we run this" on a daily basis then you can argue against my points.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Not all Muslims are terrorists. Just like not all Christians are as narrow minded as you are. So settle down. Half a mind to put in a complaint.


----------



## disischad (Feb 7, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Actually there is a problem with the muslim faith. Maybe you havent read the qu'ran but it does tell muslims to slay infidels, but you know that ok because theyre "all-loving" im just saying if islam was truely a peachful religion, all of michigans police force wouldnt have needed to come protect terry and his team. Dont get me wrong, there are alot of great muslim people, but you stated this is your "best friend" which means this is the one muslim your around. Im around 100's daily and have been for 16 years, i know the mentality. When you drive thru east dearborn and hear " get out of here white boy, we run this" on a daily basis then you can argue against my points.


I know what you're referring to about "slaying infidels" and it's actually a matter of interpretation. Some people think it literally means to "slay infidels", while me and many others see that as taken out of context, because the story behind it was that they were under attack, and God gave them permission to fight for their own protection. While fighting is obviously never peaceful, I myself cannot disagree with it when it's as self-defense. And I also never said that my best friend is the only Muslim I'm around. Just because he's my best friend does not mean he's the only Muslim I'm exposed to. Far from that actually.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> First of all Why is he at ur school, like what is he doing? As far as I'm concerned I learned everything I need to know about islam on 9-11. And you said you want someone to stand up to them little P'sOS desecrating our Flag, burning our bible, and chanting death to America, then you call that person crazy?
> Wish he'd come to my school


Saying you learned everything you need to know about Islam on 9/11 is like saying you learned everything you need to know about Christianity from Jim Jones or David Koresh


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Fletch125 said:


> Actually there is a problem with the muslim faith. Maybe you havent read the qu'ran but it does tell muslims to slay infidels, but you know that ok because theyre "all-loving" im just saying if islam was truely a peachful religion, all of michigans police force wouldnt have needed to come protect terry and his team. Dont get me wrong, there are alot of great muslim people, but you stated this is your "best friend" which means this is the one muslim your around. Im around 100's daily and have been for 16 years, i know the mentality. When you drive thru east dearborn and hear " get out of here white boy, we run this" on a daily basis then you can argue against my points.


The koran does talk about killing infidels but the bible also instructs christians to kill nonbelievers in Deuteronomy 17.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> The koran does talk about killing infidels but the bible also instructs christians to kill nonbelievers in Deuteronomy 17.


WRONG!! Deuteronomy 17 is the old testament, there were no christians back then genius. That was written for the Jews.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> Saying you learned everything you need to know about Islam on 9/11 is like saying you learned everything you need to know about Christianity from Jim Jones or David Koresh


That was obviously a saying, and a bumper stiicker. I have nothing to be ashamed of as being a Christian, and could not care less what anyone thinks about me. There is somthing very wrong with islam, and not only religiously, but it is the exact opposite of what i beleive about freedom and America. It is a totalitarian religion and i will not support a phony religion.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> WRONG!! Deuteronomy 17 is the old testament, there were no christians back then genius. That was written for the Jews.


So just because it was written in the old testament means it doesn't matter?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Jake, just let it die. Arguing religion is like playing chess with a pigeon...


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

And arguing on the Internet is like competing in the special Olympics. Win or lose, your still a ******.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Funny how Christians are taught their whole life "do not judge" "do not persecute" etc, yet they're almost always the first to do so.
By the way, I'm a Christian.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> So just because it was written in the old testament means it doesn't matter?


I never said that it doesn't matter, I said Christians follow the new testament, and that's the way it is. I don't understand your point.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> WRONG!! Deuteronomy 17 is the old testament, there were no christians back then genius. That was written for the Jews.


This is the first I've heard of Christians completely disregarding all of the old testament teachings. I guess all of that time in Church they spend teaching about Adam and Eve, Noah, Moses, and the 10 commandments is just a big waste.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> That was obviously a saying, and a bumper stiicker. I have nothing to be ashamed of as being a Christian, and could not care less what anyone thinks about me. There is somthing very wrong with islam, and not only religiously, but it is the exact opposite of what i beleive about freedom and America. It is a totalitarian religion and i will not support a phony religion.


Islam is a totalitarian religion but Christianity isn't? Accept Jesus as your God and worship him, or suffer for eternity? Sounds pretty controlling to me.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> Islam is a totalitarian religion but Christianity isn't? Accept Jesus as your God and worship him, or suffer for eternity? Sounds pretty controlling to me.


You sir are an idiot, and an annoying one. No one is forcing you to be a Christian, youre probably too clueless to understand this but christianity is completely different than islamic totalitarianism, where in the bible does it say to stone to death a woman not wearing the right hijab. I can give you literally hundreds of ways that Islam is nothing but Totalitarian.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> You sir are an idiot, and an annoying one. No one is forcing you to be a Christian, youre probably too clueless to understand this but christianity is completely different than islamic totalitarianism, where in the bible does it say to stone to death a woman not wearing the right hijab. I can give you literally hundreds of ways that Islam is nothing but Totalitarian.


Name calling is no way to win an argument. I'm sure I can give you just as many examples of Christianity being "totalitarian." Unfortunately, you have an unjustified hatred towards Islam, although I doubt you've ever had a conversation with a Muslim or read the Koran. If you would actually read the Koran, I'm sure you'd find that Muslims really aren't that different from Christians, as both faiths are Abrahamic.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> Name calling is no way to win an argument.* I'm sure I can give you just as many examples of Christianity being "totalitarian*." Unfortunately, you have an unjustified hatred towards Islam, although I doubt you've ever had a conversation with a Muslim or read the Koran. If you would actually read the Koran, I'm sure you'd find that Muslims really aren't that different from Christians, as both faiths are Abrahamic.


I dont care, thats not what im talking about. im not talkiing about the religion controlling its followers, of course it does its a religion , im talking about it controlling the ones that arent islamic, its called shariah law. If you truly think that christianity is anything like islam, well i cant begin to tell you how completely wrong you are.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> I dont care, thats not what im talking about. im not talkiing about the religion controlling its followers, of course it does its a religion , im talking about it controlling the ones that arent islamic, its called shariah law. If you truly think that christianity is anything like islam, well i cant begin to tell you how completely wrong you are.


Please show me how Christianity is not like Islam? They are both monotheistic. Both have the same concept of heaven and hell. They contain many of the same historical figures and prophets.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> Please show me how Christianity is not like Islam? They are both monotheistic. Both have the same concept of heaven and hell. They contain many of the same historical figures and prophets.


Ones real one's fake...im sorry what exactly do you believe in again? Absolutely nothing?


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> *Ones real one's fake*...im sorry what exactly do you believe in again? Absolutely nothing?


Perfectly said.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Fletch125 said:


> Ones real one's fake...im sorry what exactly do you believe in again? Absolutely nothing?


You can't say that one is real and one is fake without presenting some evidence supporting that conclusion. You really aren't that far from being an atheist either. Since the beginning of recorded history, humans have worshipped approximately 4000 gods. You accept one of these gods as being the true one, only because you grew up in a Christian culture. The only difference between you and an atheist is that an atheist believes in .025% fewer gods than you do.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> You can't say that one is real and one is fake without presenting some evidence supporting that conclusion. You really aren't that far from being an atheist either. Since the beginning of recorded history, humans have worshipped approximately 4000 gods. You accept one of these gods as being the true one, only because you grew up in a Christian culture. *The only difference between you and an atheist is that an atheist believes in .025% fewer gods than you do.*


That is literally one of the dumbest things i have ever heard, i mean are you actually being serious?


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> [/B]That is literally one of the dumbest things i have ever heard, i mean are you actually being serious?


I am being serious. You don't believe in Zeus, Allah, Odin, Thor, Flying Spaghetti Monster, or Xenu do you? What makes your god so special? Nothing but the culture you grew up in. If you had been born in Iran, you'd be defending Islam as the one true religion right now.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

What makes my god so special is that my god is real and the only real one. So ur saying I should beleive in 4000 gods or I'm an athiest? Ummm No. And as for my "culture" being the reason for my religion, yes it is and I'm proud of my American culture. I thank god for being born in the greatest country on earth, and not in one of those hell-hole middle eastern countries


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> What makes my god so special is that my god is real and the only real one. So ur saying I should beleive in 4000 gods or I'm an athiest? Ummm No. And as for my "culture" being the reason for my religion, yes it is and I'm proud of my American culture. I thank god for being born in the greatest country on earth, and not in one of those hell-hole middle eastern countries


I'm just saying that out of the 4000 gods that people have worshiped, you're only one god away from being an atheist. You have absolutely no evidence that you have chosen the correct god, and if there is a god and it is one of the 4000 that people have worshiped, you have a .025% chance of choosing the correct one. Just because the majority of the people around you worship the Christian God, doesn't make it real.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

I almost apologized for calling u an idiot and I'm I glad I didn't. your just the average mentally deficient libtatd. 
This thread needs to be ended.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> I almost apologized for calling u an idiot and I'm I glad I didn't. your just the average mentally deficient libtatd.
> This thread needs to be ended.


If it needs to stop then why keep arguing?


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

If choosing to use logic and reason makes me mentally deficient, then you must be a genius.


----------



## buckshot97 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fletch125 said:


> So today terry jones(the crazy minister who protests islam) is at my school. I live in dearborn mi and this isnt the first time he's been here. Dearborn has the highest concentration of muslims in america. My school is about 70% muslim. Cops are everywhere and this js gonna be a long day.


go to school in taylor where I live. I rarely see muslims I couldnt stand being in a school with 70% of it is muslims( not saying anything bad about muslims) I just dont like being uncommfortable with my religion.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Not that I'm one for conforming, but there needs to be some. To a point of course. That being said, this is the future generation... I can't wait.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If I'm taking that correctly, there is a great deal of sarcasm.. It's a bit over used, but with the future/our generation "I don't want to live on this planet anymore"


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

A little bit. Sarcastic in a serious way. Haha.


----------

